# Hornady XTP Bullets



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am new to realoading ammo , I just got a box of .40 cal 155 grn XTP Bullets. I have been informed that XTP bullets are longer than standard bullets of the same weight . My manual has no load data for the powder I am using IMR-800x for XTP Bullets. It does have a load for standard jacketed bullets but not the XTP. Question is it safe to use load data I have for the XTP! If not what should I do? Thanks in advance


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Loading data for the 155 jhp should be safe to use, however, when in doubt ALWAYS start low and work up. In this case, start a little below the recommended minimum and work up from there. But never go too much below the minimum in small cases with slower burning powders, since pressure spikes can occur. I would start 1/2 grain below the recommended minimum.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

When in doubt go to the web site of the bullet MFG and send them an E mail with your question.
The powder companies web sites are another good place to get questions asked.

I see no difference in the size of my 250gr. HP XTP Hornadays and the 250gr. Speer Gold dots I switched to.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't see any size difference in 38 caliber 44 caliber, or 45 caliber.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great I did not have any standard 155 grn bullets to compare. I think I will be ok , I will just keep to the maximum overall lenth and not seat the bullet to deep and see how that works. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hornady book shows 800x min 7.1gr to 8.4gr max for the 155gr HP-XTP. Hope that helps some!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

laite319....... hope that was 40S&W data because I loaded up 10 rounds of 10mm as the lee manual prescribed. 9.8 grn of IMR-800x with a 155 grn bullet and stayed at 1.260 overall lenth! Took em to the range and sqeezed them off at a 50 feet timed and slow fire target. WOW much more recoil that factory stuff , but the good news is put two in the x ring one in the 10 ring another in the 9 and just to screw it up flung one in the 8 ring on my last shot. The first five were fired at 33 ft all inside 9 ring of target. No sign of overpressure, everything seems fine or better than fine because this load is a shooter!! I could not be more happy!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, there wasn't any specification for 40S&W or 10mm in the post so I just went with the 40. Hornady shows 8.1gr min and 11.5gr max for 800x for 10mm.


----------

